# Icd9 help - exercise tolerance



## mamacase1 (May 16, 2012)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 to use for decreased exercise tolerance?


----------



## jmcpolin (May 16, 2012)

I suffer from that myself but I have had that most of my life lol, would you maybe just use weakness and fatigue? 780.79.


----------



## mamacase1 (May 17, 2012)

I suffer from it too. thanks for your help i was thinking that same thing but I needed someone elso to say it. thanks again.


----------



## ollielooya (May 17, 2012)

Staying in the same category, what about 780.99?   In this case it almost seems more specific, because the definition of malaise and fatique could affect and cause the decreased exercise tolerance, but since it's not specifically stated in your note, wouldn't "other general symptoms" be more appropriate?  Just a thought.


----------



## Varisai (Oct 6, 2012)

*decreased exercise tolerance?*

Can someone tell me what ICD9 to use for decreased exercise tolerance?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 8, 2012)

HEy ,

May I know the patient' age? Can you check following codes ...???

*V57.0* Breathing exercises

*V47.2* Other cardiorespiratory problems   
          Cardiovascular exercise intolerance with pain (with):
          at rest
          less than ordinary activity
          ordinary activity



VJ


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2012)

V57 is the category for encounter for rehabilitation and is first only allowable.. this would not be a dx code for decreased exercise tolerance, V47 is the category for other problems with internal organs, and if this is not documented then it cannot be used for exercised intolerance, You must always look at the category your code is in to see if the code selected is correct.
I agree with the 780.99


----------

